# Can you HELP ME???Beretta Silver Mallard?? pro and con's



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I seem to know not much about the silver mallard from Beretta..can any body give me the pro's and con's of the gun..I have a possible deal going on one and was wondering if it would be good for a waterfowl gun? Any help would be a great help. I have a few extra guns in the safe now I need to trade off and was wondering if this would be a good deal.Thanks to all....


----------



## UPwannabe (Feb 18, 2004)

My personal favorite waterfowling gun. This is the older 390 model. They don't make it anymore, they have switched over to the 391. The 391 has a thinner forearm and I think is a little lighter plus you can get it in a 3 1/2" gun, but the 390 was built for a lot of years and is a very reliable gun. I have broke the bead off the barrel, dropped it and bent the rib, dunked it in the drink a couple of time and it just keeps on going. Everytime I think that maybe I should get a new shotgun, I remember how well I shot that 390. I would think that you should be able to get a pretty good deal on the 390, it was about a $650 gun when they stopped making it.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Used A-303s and 390s field and trap guns. For the money they are a good value.


----------



## Baydawg (Apr 1, 2005)

motcityman said:


> Well I seem to know not much about the silver mallard from Beretta..can any body give me the pro's and con's of the gun..I have a possible deal going on one and was wondering if it would be good for a waterfowl gun? Any help would be a great help. I have a few extra guns in the safe now I need to trade off and was wondering if this would be a good deal.Thanks to all....


 
My go to gun for the last 5 waterfowling seasons. Ultradependible and good looking to boot. I just had mine dipped last year and I would not sell it for $1000.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

I have the Silver mallard in 20 ga. and it has never failed me yet.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Are you guys still in love? I just picked up a really clean little 390 Silver Mallard Youth gun 20GA with 24" barrel, 3 tubes, stock shims and a nice sling for my boys... if this thing shoots like it looks it will be a great gun.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

:yikes:sling?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yep. They come in handy, especialy when that gun starts getting heavy for ten year old arms on the long walk back to the truck at the end of the day.......
Or 51 year old arms for that matter.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

51? wow you are old...:lol:


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

> I just had mine dipped last year and I would not sell it for $1000.http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=142187#ixzz13hu6G08V


Who did you have it dipped by? I'm thinking about getting my urika dipped.


----------

